
All humans have SAME ancestors; a single couple living up to 200,000 years ago - mindcrash
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6424407/Every-person-spawned-single-pair-adults-living-200-000-years-ago-scientists-claim.html
======
gus_massa
Horrible article, more horrible title!!!

They found a bottleneck in many species 200000ya, I guess at some point they
analyzed the most recent common ancestor in the male and female form, [1] [2]
and it was completely misunderstood.

Some sane coverage of the paper:
[https://biologos.org/blogs/archive/did-90-of-animal-
species-...](https://biologos.org/blogs/archive/did-90-of-animal-species-
appear-about-the-same-time-as-human-beings)
[https://phys.org/news/2018-05-special-humanity-tiny-dna-
diff...](https://phys.org/news/2018-05-special-humanity-tiny-dna-
differences.html)

Also, remember the results of each study is provisional until a few ears later
when enough independent groups have review and replicated the results. Peer
review is only the first filter.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Y-chromosomal_Adam](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Y-chromosomal_Adam)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mitochondrial_Eve](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mitochondrial_Eve)

